# Flooded Meadow Diving



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Pretty cool video. Kind of relaxing.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

I was wondering why the dry suit until I saw the bench. That's in Austria. It happens every year.Cool video.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweeeet. Makes me wanna eat some shrooms or somethin. 



Actually, makes me wanna get out there to Morison Springs again.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Thats pretty cool


----------

